

Ask HN: Posts dropping off from homepage? - sgdesign

For a while now I&#x27;ve noticed a lot of my posts dropping off the front page as soon as they start getting a few upvotes.<p>It just happened again with this one: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6498675<p>I&#x27;d really like to know if:<p>A) There&#x27;s a problem with my posts.
B) There&#x27;s a problem with HN.
C) Stuff happens and I&#x27;m just being paranoid.<p>Has anybody else noticed this happening to them?
======
sker
Your post went from #24 to #79 in five minutes:
[http://hnrankings.info/6498675/](http://hnrankings.info/6498675/)

It happens all the time. I often comment on one of the top 5 articles, only to
come back a few minutes later unable to find it on the front-page. I always
thought it was a flagging issue, but considering the nature of your post, I'm
starting to think it might be a bug with the HN algorithm.

~~~
sgdesign
That could make sense. In any case, I'm glad to be reminded that HNRankings
exists. That graph really shows the drop, I'll print it out and file it in my
"HN Conspiracy Theories" folder.

------
benologist
It looks like your posts just lose momentum - a couple early upvotes can
propel you straight to the front page but if you can't sustain your momentum
you'll fall off it in favor of others. Flagging can also really hurt a new
story.

